# Fluval Spec V - Betta home - Could use advice



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all, 

I've been out of the fish hobby for quite some time but I always seem to find myself trolling through the local aquarium store with it being right across the street from work and all. I really don't have much space for any sort of tank but I couldn't resist after my last visit.

I picked up a Fluval Spec V!

Complete stock for now,
1 beta 
seachem flourite substrate
few pices of driftwood and misc rocks


I really really _really _want this to be a planted tank. I picked up a few plants marked "Low light" but i'm afraid I chose wrong. Java fern, val, and forgot what the big one was lol

Anyone have suggestions on some plants I could pickup? I'm probably going to keep the java fern, and pickup some java moss always have luck with those. I'd like to have something to carpet the foreground with and something bigger for the background.

Should I be dosing with any nutes or adding any capsules / inserts to the substrate? A sales associate was trying to push a bunch of products on me, but I figured I'd cry out to the forums first.

I don't plan on running any sort of c02 or upgrading the light. Perfectly happy with it currently.

Would love to add some tank mates for the beta, recommendations?


on with pics,


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats on the tank purchase. Generally, low light plants do not require ferts so that should make things easier.

Consider anubias, crypts and exotic mosses for your tank. Small plant carpeting will be difficult without moving into more light demanding plants while larger carpeting plants wont really offer the same aesthetics given the small tank. Mosses growning on SS mesh may fit the bill to help carpet the foreground. I have several pads of fissidens that look really great.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

I second getting anubias. You could try getting some water wisteria or anacharis for larger background plants. Pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) may work as well. You could also do some floaters like frogbit?

What companions will work for a betta really depends on the betta's personality. Generally, corys, otos, and snails are recommended. Gouramis & showy guppies are not recommended.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice driftwood!

I have a Spec V too!

Am planning it.


----------



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)

Still boring


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is a list of plants my husband currently has growing in his Spec V with the stock light:
Water onion (bulb)
The various types of aponogeton you get with the "betta bulbs"
Java moss
Java fern
We just put some Blyxa Japonica in there, so far so good

I would do some Anubias and/or Java fern on the wood, as long as you don't mind trimming (they grow a ton of leaves and flowers depending on the kind) the "betta bulbs" are nice and both our bettas enjoy hanging out on the stems and leaves to relax near the top. My husband has put a clump of Java moss on a suction cup and placed it in front of the outflow to lessen the flow for his betta and he's much happier.

As far as tank mates our bettas are housed with nerite snails and ghost shrimp and everyone does fine. It will depend on the betta of course and if you do shrimp moss is a good idea so they have a nice place to hide. We even put a couple RCS in with my husband's betta and he doesn't hassle them too much. Just try and get the smaller ghost shrimp and keep an eye on them. I had one a while ago that would jump onto my betta's fins and ride him around, it didn't end well. I'm thinking maybe it was a macro type. Luckily my poor guy's fins have healed as well as they could.

Some other Spec V tanks to get ideas here also: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197376&highlight=spec


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

I picked up a Spec V (you can tell by all the light questions i've littered on these boards - sorry mods!).

My goal (however ideal it is) is to have enough light for compact growth of hardy plants without CO2 or regular ferts. 

I'm hoping there's a happy medium there. Low-medium light with some crypt parva, wendetti's and etc. for compact growth. I don't trust the original lighting bc I believe plants like the wendtii will develop large leaves extending to the top and I think tall plants in a relatively short rectangular tank will not be visually appealing. 

I have pretty much settled on the Fugeray 16" for this. About 30 PAR for our Spec V's while sitting on the lid. I think that, some root tabs and moderate ferts will do the trick (I hope!).

As to the OP's question, crypt parva will do well and provide you a nice foreground plant. Wendtiis are good as well but may grow more vertically with the original lighting. Others including needle leaf java fern, wysteria, java fern windelov which looks amazing tied to driftwood.

I'll be aiming for most of those but, like i said, am hoping to keep growth more compact with some higher output LEDs


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you can do a lot with various anubias, mosses, ferns, and crypts. check the link in my signature to my betta barracks. everything there is low light, no CO2.
as for tank mates, there really isnt much you could do. you could put a nerite snail or two in. amano shrimp and RCS may get eaten, and would likely hide all the time anyway with a betta in the tank.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Small, schooling fish that aren't colorful or flashy with long tails (something that will attract the ire of your Betta), will do just fine. 

Shrimp's other than amanos or large ghosts are out of the question imo. A Fluval spec V for one betta is overkill and too sparse. I'd add some smaller fish (cories, neons or harlequins, etc.).


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

I like the wood in your tank! I picked up a Spec V on black friday and I think I am going to go with couple plant bulbs for now and see what happens. Does anyone know if you could grow jungle val with the stock Spec lighting?


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

I liked the hardscape in the first picture. What I would probably do is add some more river rocks and place some anubias nana petite in between them and place a large grouping of java fern behind the wood as a focal point


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

I recommend some micro rasboras/danios if your betta's not a killer. If your not satisfied with your low light plants the stock light is easy enough to rip off! DIY CO2 would not be hard to gas a tank that small either. For now I'd try to find some smaller growing low light plants + order a few kinds of mosses and try your hand at working with those-it will make your tank look a lot bigger than having a whole bunch of crypts + anubias folded over at the surface.


----------



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)

See how this goes....


----------



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been having flow issues with the current being too much for my beta.

I put some "relief " holes in the tube coming out of the pump but i put a few too many now i have next to no flow.


Anyone have a better fix for the flow rate?


----------



## JimmyZ (Dec 27, 2012)

dtf kev said:


> I've been having flow issues with the current being too much for my beta.
> 
> I put some "relief " holes in the tube coming out of the pump but i put a few too many now i have next to no flow.
> 
> ...


Have you turned down the flow by using the lever near the bottom of the pump? If I recall correctly, from the factory, the lever is at the far left position for highest flow. By moving it to the right, it will slow down the flow. (or vice versa)


----------



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

My Fluval V has the perfect amount of flow for my betta with a 1/4" hole in the outflow line and the pump turned all the way down to low.

If you cut a bunch of holes, maybe try turning the filter back up or sealing some of the holes?


----------



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)

Ill turn the pump up and see how that goes...


I wasn't sure about what i can use to seal the holes....


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

There are plenty of putties and epoxies you could use--or even just a dab of silicone, which I understand tank owners should probably keep on hand anyway, haha. (I ought to get some next time I'm out...)


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

You could also slide a piece of wide air hose over the tube, or replace it entirely if you had to with a new air hose. Just check the diameter.


----------



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)




----------

